#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels

## Shreya singh

Hi Faadoosss,

This is Shreya from IIT Indore and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IIT Indore

  Here's some Information about the college.

*About IIT Indore :*

IIT Indore and IIT Mandi started functioning from July 2009. Indian Institute of Technology Indore located in Madhya Pradesh, known as IIT Indore or IITI, is an institute of national importance established by the Government of India in 2009. It is one of the eight new IITs, started by the Ministry of Human Resource Development (India), Government of India.

The institution started functioning from 2009-10 in a temporary campus at Institute of Engineering and Technology of Devi Ahilyabai University under mentorship of IIT Bombay. Arjun Singh, the HRD minister of India laid the foundation of the permanent campus, spread over an area of 510-acre (2.1 km2), on 17'th February 2009 at Simrol, a location about 25 km from the city of Indore.IIT Bombay is the mentor of IIT Indore. To coordinate various activities in connection with the establishment of the new IIT at Indore, Prof Devang Khakhar, Director of IIT Bombay, mentor director of IIT Indore set up a Cell comprising Convener and several senior Faculty of IIT Bombay. IIT Indore will shift to its permanent campus in 2012.  Prof. Pradeep Mathur has been appointed as the first director of IIT Indore

*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission in IIT Indore:*The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE) is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.
*Ranking:* N/A

*Fee:* Fee details for IIT Indore*

*One time payment
INR 25000

Payable every semester
INR 32550

Refundable caution deposit
INR 1000

Total fees payable at the time of admission
INR 40076



*Branches & intakes:

*1.     Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering
  2.     Bachelor of Technology in Electrical Engineering
  3.     Bachelor of Technology in Mechanical Engineering

*IIT Indore* *Cut Offs:* Opening Rank: AIR 48 | Closing Rank: AIR 4025

*Placements in IIT Indore 2011-12:* First batch yet to pass out, placement stats not available.*

**Campus Facilities:* Currently, IIT Indore is functioning from a temporary campus at Institute of Engineering and Technology of Devi Ahilyabai University, under the mentorship of IIT Bombay. As much as 510 acres of land have been sanctioned for the establishment of a permanent campus for IIT Indore. At present, IIT Indore is offering undergraduate course in three branches of engineering.

*Central library*:The Central Library provides vital support for on-going teaching programmes and research at IIT Indore. The library is  rapidly developing its collection of books, reference books, periodicals, and electronic resources. At present, the Library has a collection of over 10,000 books, which includes, in addition to text books and reference books, a fine collection of books on Literature and English Language and a select collection of books on Sports, Biographies, and General Interest titles. The Magazines and Newspaper Section includes popular Magazines and Newspapers both in English and Hindi.

*Hostel Facilities:* The PGP is currently a full-time residential programme and plans are on to make the MDP programme also a residential one by 2010. Single-seated accommodation facilities are available for all PGP participants in the campus premises, with separate blocks for men and women. MDP participants have a separate MDP hostel block while a housing block is available for FPM participants. Aesthetically designed, the hostel blocks are spread around the canteen, on the sides of the hillock. The hostels are interconnected, mostly in blocks of three. 

Each of the blocks has a square in the center where basketball and/or badminton courts with artificial turf are maintained, with some blocks also having lawns in the square. Each hostel block has a common room where facilities such as wall-mounted televisions, printers, table-tennis tables and carrom and chess games are available. It is the common room that provides the scene of action for get-togethers, parties and informal discussions. Each block is also equipped with fully automatic washing machines and each floor is further equipped with landline phones, water coolers and water purifiers. Students also make use of the open terraces on each block for various purposes, ranging from drying clothes to hosting parties.  

*Address**:* Indian Institute Of Technology,  Indore, Madhya Pradesh, India

*QUERIES Please...................*





  Similar Threads: NIE Mysore 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Hostels IT-BHU Varanasi 2012 Admission, CutOff, Placements, Fee Structure, Ranking, Hostels IIT Ropar 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Fees - Discussion IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements 2012, Facilities, Hostels, Ranking MIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities - Discussion

----------


## abhishek parmar

hello
i may be able to  get iit indore cse with my jee rank 
i have heard that the infrastructure of iiti isn't proper at present ,that creates a little confusion in my mind
whats your say on this

i am a permanent resident of indore

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> hello
> i may be able to  get iit indore cse with my jee rank 
> i have heard that the infrastructure of iiti isn't proper at present ,that creates a little confusion in my mind
> whats your say on this
> 
> i am a permanent resident of indore


hey,
      don't think twice coz it is an iit ok so the quality of education will be very good and if we talk about infra so it have a good infra but being a very new iit it does't have infra like old iits but ya its sufficient for students......................  :):  .... what is your rank in jee 2012???

----------

